
NSA Targeted “The Two Leading” Encryption Chips - jonbaer
https://theintercept.com/2016/01/04/a-redaction-re-visited-nsa-targeted-the-two-leading-encryption-chips/
======
rrggrr
It is possibly true that most chips are compromised by various state actors,
but the outrage here is the leak. If the NSA must compromise US Tech, could it
at least ensure the compromise remains secret? Kudos to the Chinese for at
least maintaining the appearance Huwei hardware is free from backdoors.

